# Spain Slingshot Championship 2011



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

For those people who is curious about spanish championships rules, next month, August 27, will be the Spanish slingshot championship in the town of Minaya, province of Albacete.

I hope to do as well as videos of Pocket Predator contest and tell you good news of the championship days after, i will upload pictures


















If people after translating the rules have any doubt ask me, best regards to all










RULES


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish that Dgui, Bill, John, Philly and some more could be in that contest.. but that will not happen i guess..

Good luck in there, and keep us updated!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck in your tournement, bring home a trophy but most importantly have fun.

Philly


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Please keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good luck pal


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck not that you need it, you have the skill to bring the bacon home


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow!!!!! 
That would make for an awesome summer vacation event!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Good LUCK just do your v best from all at milbro pro shot uk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Have fun Man and shoot 'em up in the tourny!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

With what you've shown us here, you should be in there with a chance - good luck, I'm sure the whole forum is supporting you!!!!!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

As I promised, from today until several days I will upload videos and many photos,l hope you like it, and specially, try to learn more about how it develops a Spanish SS championship.Hope you like it.














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLQ4t12rL0Y[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVXSWxy0G0I[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1-5pB0FiVM


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

<<< Reserved for photos>>>


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting these!!! Most of the shooters in the vids seemed to favor a diagonal hold, which I found interesting. And the fellow in the second video (the champion?) seemed to hold for an extraordinary amount of time.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for posting.

Hey, how did you end up doing? Looking at the videos it seems like you should have done very well...


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks so much for posting these!!! Most of the shooters in the vids seemed to favor a diagonal hold, which I found interesting. And the fellow in the second video (the champion?) seemed to hold for an extraordinary amount of time.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


The man of the second vid is Mateo Martinez,extremely accurate shooter, he classified third. The problem in this champiosnship was the wind, you can see it in the second vid clearly. The kid of blue t-shirt (fourth vid) was second. Unfortunately, i haven't any vids of the champion.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this,, I will have to watch the videos when I get home from work

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome vids! I love this [email protected]


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I salute my people from Spain, good job Gaspar.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting and sharing how it's done in Spain. I think I would love it there.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are the photos I promised yesterday, little problem, because i have about 60 photos to upload to the forum, but in one post is impossible to upload more of 5, thats why i put a link to an album in order to see it more easily, hope you like it:

http://imageshack.us.../dsc05776f.jpg/


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all gaboxolo,in the pictures there are many different but effective slingshots there,No 3 made me chuckle a little as it looks like a toilet roll holder







toilet roll holder or not I bet he shoots well with it tho


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I loved seeing all the different slingshots. It would be great to be there just to talk to the participants and try the variety of slinghsots being used.

Thanks for the photos!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Gracias Gabo,
I noticed the second man took his time releasing his shot. I have been doing the same thing of late and it has helped me. I love the amount of people you have at your "shoots". They have a great following and tradition in your country. I'm hoping one day we will have the same interest and participation over here. Great job Gaspar! Flatband


----------

